
Canva Clone in Javascript - timsayshey
https://github.com/atashbahar/ecardcanvas
======
harrisreynolds
Not exactly a Canva clone. :-) But a decent start to a eCard app.

I've done some similar work at
[https://www.easele.com/](https://www.easele.com/)

------
sarabad2021
Glad to see there is an opensource photo editor based on Javascript. Projects
like this are few and far between. Would be really cool to see more open
source projects like this.

